# Craftsman Lawn Mower Throttle controls



## lionsfn (Jun 25, 2010)

I rebuilt my carburetor on my craftsman lawn mower model 917.377131 and can not figure out the throttle control cable goes back on the carb. Can anyone help me my desert lawn is getting out of control.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

use sissors


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

lionsfn said:


> I rebuilt my carburetor on my craftsman lawn mower model 917.377131 and can not figure out the throttle control cable goes back on the carb. Can anyone help me my desert lawn is getting out of control.


Have a look at this site http://www.hammerwall.com/Manuals/C...HP 22 in. Rear Discharge Lawn Mower/L0010521/ you will have to scroll down in the middle display to read the manual about it ....


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/maint_repair/manual_and_more/


----------



## lionsfn (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey daz1 your an *** use scissors I thought this was a good source of information. But I was wrong !!!! I found the answer else where and believe I will inform everyone one I know how stupid daz1 was.


----------

